# Alternative sleep schedule (Ironically the Uberman sleep schedule)



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

*https://www.polyphasicsociety.com/polyphasic-sleep/overviews/uberman-2/*
*UBERMAN SLEEP*








The Uberman Sleep Schedule (coined by Puredoxyk, the first Uberman sleeper) is a sleep schedule consisting entirely of 20 minute naps, spaced equidistant throughout the day. In its traditional form Uberman is 6 equidistant naps throughout each day.

There is nothing known about the long term health effects of being an Uberman, although there have been people who sustained the schedule for as long as a year with no serious health issues.

No one has EVER adapted to Uberman without the help of others, often in the form of a human alarm system.

A 6 nap schedule (2h total sleep) will consist of a nap every 4h, it will have a 2h BRAC and a 4h rhythm.

An 8 nap schedule (2h40min total sleep) will consist of a nap every 3h, it will have a 1.5h BRAC and a 3h rhythm.

*Exaptation*

The adaptation process for Uberman begins with 24-36h awake (or until one enters into a 'second wind', a rise in energy) at which point you begin taking a nap for every BRAC (1.5-2h). You might continue with this exaptation for 2-4 days until you are getting regular REM naps, or until you are no longer REM sleep deprived and unable to nap so frequently.

*Adaptation*

You may forgo the exaptation and simply go straight into the adaptation phase, as always. Nap every 3h or every 4h on the dot - depending on which rhythm you feel comfortable with.

An expectation of Uberman is to go through a most infamous 'zombie mode' where normal cognitive function is severely impaired (due to sleep deprivation). Starting with an exaptation may help alleviate these symptoms, and of course an 8 nap schedule will be less harsh than a 6 nap schedule to adjust to.

After this, one continues napping as your sleep cycles repartition (either on day 3, day 7, or day 10 - depends on the individual and their initiating sleep deprivation). It takes 3 to 4 weeks to adapt to the Uberman Schedule. Some people may adapt faster, but many have taken a whole month to start feeling adapted.










Whilst many people will claim that the adaptation period is finished after a month's practice, the body will continue to 'adjust' to this schedule for many months as continual entrainment improves habituation. Note that usually people have habituated monophasic sleep for many, many years, and so whilst a month old Uberman should feel fairly rested and alert for about 22h a day, old mono-sleep habits still exist and it may take a long while for those to completely subside.

As habituation becomes stronger, an Uberman should gain some flexibility and be able to shift naps by an increasing amount of time without suffering from a rhythm disturbance. It becomes easier to recover from mistakes or events where naps cannot be taken when they normally would, and even occasionally a longer sleep period will usually not ruin an adapted Uberman's schedule completely as it would have during adaptation.

*Popularity*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> *https://www.polyphasicsociety.com/polyphasic-sleep/overviews/uberman-2/*
> *UBERMAN SLEEP*
> 
> 
> ...


Sleep ?
Sleep is a luxury Uber drivers can not afford !


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I..guess this is Uber related?


----------



## ColoradoRockies (Feb 11, 2016)

You probably could have gotten a solid 8 hours of sleep in tbe time it took you to write your post.

Oh, by the way, TLDR


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

How can you earn life changing money if you are sleeping?

Side hustle in your sleep? tell me more!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

How am I the first person to like the OP's post?! It's totally relative and I'm starting this life changing way of life right away!!!


----------

